# Ghetto Tuning Clamps



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

If I just pad out some auto-type clamps will that work? Or am I going to crush the sandwich/sidewalls? mmm sandwich...

Anyone ghetto rig their tuning clamp setup? Ideas to get somthing going for under $50. The stump I'm using to hold my board isn't cutting it anymore.

thanks


----------

